# Buy it or pass?



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I was at a local sporting goods store yesterday and saw a Savage Axis II with the accutrigger for sale brand new. .30-06, synthetic stock, blued, with the Nikon scope....$329.99 and Savage has a $100 rebate on the Axis models right now. I figure after the rebate final cost to me will be around $260ish. Should I go back today and pick it up. Probably would go to the son and he might use it once every other year at most. I am so confused?


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

If you don't have a problem with black synthetic, you're just flat out not going to find a gun that good for that cheap, especially since it comes with a halfway decent scope. I'm sure you've seen my rantings about synthetic stocks in other threads but that's only one man's opinion.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Tally up a vote for buy it from CCG.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Buy it, seems like a good investment.:-?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Buy it and put a Boyd's stock on it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

For $260.09 after rebate I pulled the trigger (pun intended)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Huntoholic said:


> Buy it and put a Boyd's stock on it.


Do Boyd's help out with increasing accuracy or is it purely cosmetics?


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Do Boyd's help out with increasing accuracy or is it purely cosmetics?


I have a Boyd's stock for sale if interested. I purchased it for my Savage Axis II in 25-06. http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/180657-boyds-savage-axis-stock.html

The Boyds stock is stiffer then the Axis stock and is supposed to help with accuracy.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

muddydogs said:


> I have a Boyd's stock for sale if interested. I purchased it for my Savage Axis II in 25-06. http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/180657-boyds-savage-axis-stock.html
> 
> The Boyds stock is stiffer then the Axis stock and is supposed to help with accuracy.


Just not sure if they are worth the investment for a son who probably will go hunting with it every other year or so...Seems like they were between 250-450 for a new stock when I went to their site.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

To be total honest I thought I needed the Boyd's after I saw how flexible the Axis stock was plus I was thinking about running a bipod on the rifle. After getting the stock I decided I didn't want to use a bipod on the rifle due to the weight and I also decided that the Axis stock was just fine for hunting purposes. Killed an antelope and a deer with the axis this year with the factory stock.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just out of curiosity what are you asking for it


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

$175.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Pm a pic and I’ll see if my son is interested


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Here is the link to my add in the classifieds which has a couple picks. http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/180657-boyds-savage-axis-stock.html


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Do Boyd's help out with increasing accuracy or is it purely cosmetics?


LL,
The weakness of the savage stock is in the grip area at the trigger. It is a design flaw. Where it manifests itself is shooting from a bench rest, bipod, or resting the forestock on a tree branch. There is not a lot of solid material in the area around the trigger. So when the front of the gun is in a solid rest, just tightening your trigger hand will cause your point of impact to change. I don't think it is as big a deal when off hand shooting. It is a pain when sighting in. I have the older "edge" version and Boyd's stock was a 100.00. It was well worth the money.

Edit:
I did the Featherweight Thumbhole Style. Rough pirce without shipping 153.00. My gun is in a .223 and even with a heavy trigger pull, it is a tack driver.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Huntoholic said:


> LL,
> The weakness of the savage stock is in the grip area at the trigger. It is a design flaw. Where it manifests itself is shooting from a bench rest, bipod, or resting the forestock on a tree branch. There is not a lot of solid material in the area around the trigger. So when the front of the gun is in a solid rest, just tightening your trigger hand will cause your point of impact to change. I don't think it is as big a deal when off hand shooting. It is a pain when sighting in. I have the older "edge" version and Boyd's stock was a 100.00. It was well worth the money.
> 
> Edit:
> I did the Featherweight Thumbhole Style. Rough pirce without shipping 153.00. My gun is in a .223 and even with a heavy trigger pull, it is a tack driver.


Thanks for that info hunt I had no idea on that. Sounds like it may be worth it to get an after market stock


----------

